# Vapeonly Arcus



## Zahz (22/6/16)

This looks like a great device for the starter kit category !

Introducing the lastest vaporizer from Vapeonly brand—Arcus, which is the most compact sized vape gear in the market you could ever find so far. Speaking of Vapeonly devices, the most outstanding part which impresses vapers is its aesthetic. It's not only very stylish and elegant but also small which makes it easy to carry around everyday. The vapeonly Arcus stands out in this department, but that's not all.
It is an exquisitely designed, elegant electronic cigarette device. It is inspired by hourglass, the e-liquid decreases as time goes by, and a delightful vaping experience will remain.Inside of the packaging, it contains a 1.0Ω kanthal coil and a 1.5Ω kanthal coil.

It is not difficult to tell that Arcus is the one for those who prefer mouth to lung vaping experience. Limited to its compact size, its eliquid capacity is 2ml. However, it features a top filling design, which is quite convenient for vapers to refill ejuice. Plus its 900mAh battery capacity, Arcus definitely meets your all day vaping needs and provides excellent flavor at the same time.

Besides, Arcus comes with 8 pieces O-ring for you to personalize your own Arcus to suit your liking! If you are new to vaping, if you wanna switch to e-cigarette, if you are looking for an out about device for everyday use , Vapeonly Arcus is the one you cannot let get away. Not only limited to beginners but also for those Vapers who are searching for a pure mouth to lung device. 






















Seems to be a great device for those who have just started Vaping and want a tight draw . This is a pure mouth to lung device and would be ideal. It also has great flavour and that's a big win for this device. 

For more information check out 
http://www.heavengifts.com/VapeOnly-Arcus-Express-Kit.html

I'm really thinking this would work to get my friends and family of stinkies. I noticed they needed something with a tight draw as they couldn't handle the airy lung hitting kits. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (22/6/16)

I want one!!!    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (22/6/16)

Then again, i would also love anyone of these???? 
















Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------

